# Beef Netting Spider Web - Stucco?



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I want to do beef netting for my front of my house but it's mostly stucco. Is there a way to attach them to it that will hold?


----------



## scaryflying (Oct 15, 2015)

I hung it off of my gutters to the ground using gutter hooks that are used for Christmas lights.


----------



## MostlyNuts (Oct 6, 2014)

I did the same last year. Staples to the underside of the facia board and used steaks in the ground. Worked great.
Tip- stretch it all out before you cut it. Use sharp scissors. You may already know that but never hurts to share. ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MostlyNuts said:


> I did the same last year. Staples to the underside of the facia board and used steaks in the ground. Worked great.
> Tip- stretch it all out before you cut it. Use sharp scissors. You may already know that but never hurts to share. ?


Sharp scissors are a must! I had the best luck with dollar tree hair cutting scissors.


----------



## MostlyNuts (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is how ours turned out last year...


----------



## scaryflying (Oct 15, 2015)

I cut it before putting it up. And one trick I've found is tying it to itself and layering it. And the more holes the better.


----------



## scaryflying (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## ChiefP (Oct 12, 2016)

You can hot glue hooks to stucco. Won't take a lot of pressure, but should hold ok. I use them for xmas lights, going to try the spiderweb this year. Tip, try not to have the hooks/glue in the afternoon sun if you're in the desert, as they may soften up and let loose...ask me how I know.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Rare earth magnets also work well.


----------



## ThereIsOnlyZuul (Sep 6, 2019)

Does anyone know where we can get this stuff in Canada in bulk. We can't seem to find a bulk beef netting provider. I like in kamloops, BC. We have been looking for years.


----------



## DHawk (Sep 21, 2017)

ThereIsOnlyZuul said:


> Does anyone know where we can get this stuff in Canada in bulk. We can't seem to find a bulk beef netting provider. I like in kamloops, BC. We have been looking for years.





ThereIsOnlyZuul said:


> Does anyone know where we can get this stuff in Canada in bulk. We can't seem to find a bulk beef netting provider. I like in kamloops, BC. We have been looking for years.


Might be time to plan a road trip to Spokane! Or Amazon...


----------



## DHawk (Sep 21, 2017)

I have vinyl siding so I screw eye hooks into the eaves.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

ThereIsOnlyZuul said:


> Does anyone know where we can get this stuff in Canada in bulk. We can't seem to find a bulk beef netting provider. I like in kamloops, BC. We have been looking for years.


As far as I know only the one place sells it. https://www.trentonmills.com/products/beef-netting-poly

Their shipping is NOT cheap even if you live just 2 hours from them as I do.

Also zip ties around down spouts or whatever work well too. This house is mostly brick with some siding and I just do gutters and downspouts and steaks in the ground.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys!!! You've all been a big help. 

I love this site so much. We're all a buncha Halloween freaks together in one spot. haha


----------

